# New deadline! Dec. 1st! Mullet/costume contest!



## Treehugnhuntr

It's still going! I'll post the first post from the DWR forum. 

Ok, 

Here are the rules. 

You must be in full costume (Mullett costumes are best, but any will do) Must be worn while actively enjoying one of the following, also pay special attention to the deadline: 

- Hunting(Elk, ducks, chuckers etc.....) 

-Fishing 

-Hiking 

-Camping 

Take photos and include stories of run ins with other people. 

The best costume in combination with the best stories of other hunters reactions wins! 

I'm looking for non participant judges, probably 7, to assist in this. 

Here's how the judging will work: Seven judges will recommend 5 people each (35 total) we will take 12 of the most nominated participants and run a poll for 10 days to determine the winner. 

Entries must be recieved by Nov. 1st (just post your photos along with your story(ies) on this thread. A minimum of 40 entries must be recieved for 1st prize giveaway. 

The better the story and costume, the better your chances of winning. 

If you other mods see a problem with this, I will happily withdraw the offer, if not, GAME ON!!!!! 

I'll update the prize list as it grows. 

Judges- 

-reb8600 

-dahlmer 

-fly22 

-NHS 

-Me 

-Surfer Coyote 

-callofthewild 

- JCR 

-Garyfish 

Grand prize - Choice of a Walther P22 or a Savage 110 7mm Rem. 

2nd place- Field knife and Slightly used wrist rocket. (Compliments of NHS) 

3rd place- 

Honorable mention (3)- 

Trans Am floor mats.(Compliments of chet.) 




Best mullet costume- RiverRats's knife set 

Inside, with black felt lining and eagle pictures on each knife and the lid of the case. 




Best run-in story- Beautiful, handcrafted, white leather steering wheel cover. (compliments of chet) 

Haha!


----------



## Riverrat77

So... whats up?? Were we just overloading Travis' site or something?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

No, We've been working on this since we got word that the DWR site was going down. It just took some time to get it right and get everything collected and released.

No disrespect to Travis, but this is gonna rock!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

so what are we going to do with Travis web site now? Are we all just going to come here ?


----------



## utfireman

*site*

No disrespect for Travis, but I like it when a clan runs the show. Keeps people alot more honest then when one person owns the show :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

+1, That's what felt kind of goofy. A little commercial too. It was strange that he shut down Dave's post mentioning this iste. I thought he would be all for it. Is there some kind of agenda?


----------



## Riverrat77

Treehugnhuntr said:


> +1, That's what felt kind of goofy. A little commercial too. It was strange that he shut down Dave's post mentioning this iste. I thought he would be all for it. Is there some kind of agenda?


Oh...?? I wasn't aware of that. Hmmmm don't know if I like the unseen hand swatting the ones that step out of line... thats a plus for this site I suppose...at least you will know who's coming for you. 8)


----------



## NHS

Any who (I hate when people say that) back to the contest. Here are a few samples to get the party started.

The healtcare professional mullet:









The rat tail mullet:









In another variation:









The businessman mullet:









The Land of the Lost mullet:









The early teen mullet:









RATT mullets:









A natural (non-shorn) skullet:









And last but not least. Someone put a picture of EPEK on the back of his head:









And when you tire of your mullets, visit this place:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That sign is frickin hilarious!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Riverrat77 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1, That's what felt kind of goofy. A little commercial too. It was strange that he shut down Dave's post mentioning this iste. I thought he would be all for it. Is there some kind of agenda?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...?? I wasn't aware of that. Hmmmm don't know if I like the unseen hand swatting the ones that step out of line... thats a plus for this site I suppose...at least you will know who's coming for you. 8)
Click to expand...

I just got a PM from Bullock asking me to remove my signature because it mentioned this site. He's a bit of a nazi eh?

And why did he Ban GH2 for asking a few questions about his intentions??


----------



## sagebrush

Treehugnhuntr i'am a little confused with the name here, on bullock outdoors you used pointerman then treehugnhuntr here.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

That was kind of an inside joke. pointerman was the name of the guy who called the HSUS on TAK and got the DWR site shut down.


----------



## utfireman

*nothing new*

You could always see it coming.


----------



## Riverrat77

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*

Has GH2 made an appearance here?? Oh, I posted this on the Bullock forums... here is a mullet pic from the ballpark the other day. Enjoy the "metrosexual mullet". :lol:


----------



## callofthewild

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*

so i take it that i am no longer a judge for this awsome contest. if that is the case oh well but i would still like to give it a go. happy mulleting during the hunts regardless.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*

dog the bounty hunter has a good one. I dont know how to post a pic of him on here. so if you want to see it go to his web site. http://www.dogthebountyhunter.com
cheack it out. if somebody can post a pic of it on here that cool go right a head.


----------



## Desperado

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*

Here's a good shot of Dog for ya...









Here's some other good ones too...

Kiefer








Bowie








Bono








...and don't forget the A.C. Slater mullet


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*

Not yet. WTF?


----------



## Finnegan

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*

If you guys are posting pics of pretty boys, here's a good looking cus...


----------



## NHS

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*



Finnegan said:


> If you guys are posting pics of pretty boys, here's a good looking cus...


Is that you Mr. Finnegan?
You have whiskers on your chinnegan!
If you shave them off, they'll grow in again,
Way to be Mr. Finnegan.....begin again.


----------



## Finnegan

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*

Michael Finnegan...yup, that's me.

So you've heard of me then, eh?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*

Hey, I've seen that guy somewhere before?

Finn is the only entry so far. Is he going to win by default?


----------



## NHS

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*



Finnegan said:


> Michael Finnegan...yup, that's me.
> 
> So you've heard of me then, eh?


Yeah I've heard of you. Someone wrote a song about you. The problem is he didn't do a very good job on the ending because once you start singing it you can never stop.


----------



## HOGAN

*Re: REVISED, Mullet/costume contest!*

I would like more time. My hunt really does not start until November and that is when the deadline is. I hunt archery extended so I need more time! I have been thinking of getting in this but really no hunts to go on.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Done. That'll gicve people time to gussy up their stories and get them posted.

If anyone needs a hand posting pictures etc. Shoot me a PM.

BTW, Chet has been AWOL for awhile so we might have to find a few more prizes. I sure like those floor mats and the white leather steering wheel cover. Where are ya buddy?


----------



## chet

I'm here!!!!!!!

prizes are being dusted off as we speak!!!!!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Yeah! What's up man?


----------



## chet

I regressed back to my porn addiction when THE forum went down!
But I'm typing with both hands once again!


----------



## callofthewild

chet it's nice to see you have both hands typing on the forum once again.


----------



## coyoteslayer

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: sounds like you need to get a woman


----------



## chet

BITE YOUR TONGUE!


----------



## coyoteslayer

easy there. You might hurt yourself


----------



## Riverrat77

Still just awaiting the PM saying who to send the knives to.... didn't Fatbass already put up pics of the golden mullet or was that somebody else that posted a picture/story?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fatbass said:


> What about the Walther P22?


39 more entries to go!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Well I'm not going to let finn, win by default. Here is yours truely.










If you need me to be in the act of fishing let me know and I'll step out to the back yard. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I'll have to go out tomarrow it's dark right now. STUPID DAYLIGHT SAVINGS.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It is a very flattering picture regardless.


----------



## truemule

Ok here it is. This is the first year I hunted with a bow, and my first deer I shot with my bow. It was taken on the last day of the general archery season back when northern was hunters choice. The two ruffs were taken early that morning before I ran across the deer. I know she is young and small but I have since grown up a little and I was excited just to get my first archery animal. 
Anyhow, you can see the mullet tail hanging off the side. It was actually so long that i had to use two ties, you can see one hair tie about half way up to control it. It doesn't show it very well I will get a better pic to show how bad this really was.
[attachment=0:1hdm8nnu]deer_hunt[1].jpg[/attachment:1hdm8nnu]

I only have one story and that was being mistaken for a women while hunting with my brothers. I will expand on that when I get a picture that shows the mullet better.


----------



## chet

well..... if we're allowed "historical" photos, then I've got this contest in the bag!!!!
17 years ago.... yours truley! wyoming booner!!!! I'll try to take a photo of the photo tonight or try to find someone with a scanner......


----------



## truemule

[attachment=1:2uw3ojw9]dad2.jpg[/attachment:2uw3ojw9][attachment=0:2uw3ojw9]dad1.jpg[/attachment:2uw3ojw9]

Here are two pics to show how awsome my mullet was. :shock: The first is a snowmobiling trip. Notice the strip dyed blonde on the right side. The second isn't of an outdoor activity but to show the length and how ridicualous it was.

Chet I hope we can use historic photos. I would like to see some others.


----------



## NoShot

Very sad for my first post, but here goes.. :mrgreen:

1993 Archery Elk hunt, 6th day of the hunt.
My Wife came up that afternoon, as I had not seen her in almost a week, and I was not going to even go out for that evening hunt, but my hunting buddies were giving me a hard time, so around 7pm, I decided to run up a small draw till dark, got about 3oo yards from the truck and gave a couple of cow calls and within 45 seconds this cow came in, shot her at 25 yards, she traveled another 30 yards and went down, had her gutted and I was back to the truck less than 30 minutes after leaving camp..









1990 late Doe deer hunt with rifle.
Not a big story, was up above Pleasant Grove, in November, shot her at 60 yards with my 7mm.









1991 Spring Rabbit hunt out near Faust.
And afternoon rabbit hunt with my Ex-bro-in-law..(we went back with another friend the next weekend and killed close to 150 more(we ran out of shells the day this pic was taken))









1991 Current Creek Ice fishing trip, I remember the wind as blew through the Locks..:mrgreen:
was during our heydays of Ice fishing, my Ex-bro-in-law, caught our limit of Bow's and probably 20 others we released.









Stupid funny contest tho.....


----------



## NoShot

> Fatbass
> You still sporting the mullet, NoShot?


No, lost it about 12 years ago.... No more party in the back for me..









Last years buck.


----------



## NoShot

> posted by Fatbass
> *You done greyed up a bit*.  :wink: Welcome to the forum and that's a good looking buck too!


3 ex-wives, an 18 year-old and two other teen kids will do that to ya.. -)O(- 
:mrgreen:

I decided a several years ago that marriage and I do not agree..


----------



## chet

ok here it is!!!!!!
october of 1990!
my first deer!
wyoming!
notice the awesome spectacles and the way rad t-shirt!
enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I believe so. All right RR, and chet, show him the money!


----------



## chet

GLADLY!
but where is his pic? I cant find it


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

It's a video of him road hunting for deer and listening to Judas Priest or something in that genre. Pretty funny. Second place would probably be a toss up between truemule and noshot.

Judges?


----------



## chet

so who won what?
Fat bass gets it all?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I say fatbass gets his choice and we divvy up the rest. I got a Gerber for fatbass as well. Fatbass, PM me your address. I think you sent it to me once before, but I cleared my inbox.


----------

